# Sugar tax ‘would slash rates of diabetes’



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2015)

*IMPLEMENTING a sugar tax could make substantial progress in reducing dementia rates, a Scottish scientist will tell a conference this week.*

The debate over the introduction of a levy on sugar has focused on tackling obesity, but dementia expert Professor Craig Ritchie has now suggested it could help tackle the devastating neurological disease which affects more than 90,000 Scots.

Prof Ritchie, director of the newly-launched Centre for Dementia Prevention at Edinburgh University, said people in their thirties and forties already have the diseases which cause dementia, and better lifestyle choices can help to increase the brain’s resilience.

The “incredible consumption of sugar” could lead to dementia rates rising in 20 years time due to increasing prevalence of obesity and diabetes, he warned.

http://www.scotsman.com/news/sugar-tax-would-slash-rates-of-diabetes-1-3961462

It's not just sugar, prof!  OK, if they want to tax sugar, why not use the tax to subsidise fresh meat, fruit and vegetables?


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 28, 2015)

I bet it wouldn't... Unless they plan to tax the hidden sugars too. I do wish they'd stop pushing simplistic solutions to complex problems.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 28, 2015)

Interesting


----------

